# Hunting bands, thera gold setups



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey all,

The Thera band Gold arrived and It was an exciting time to get some bands cut and on my shooter.

I have tried double thera cut 20cm wide and found the draw too much, I think this was due to the length (20cm)

At the moment I have got single bands, 2cm x 3cm and 20cm long, draw length of 30inches they have a nice draw but I am unsure on there stopping power, I am shooting 12mm steel balls and plinking with 8mm steels.

I really wanted to gain some information on what other peoples set ups were, im comparing this to a barnett black widow with magnum power bands just for reference.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

for that size steel i would only do 4cm to 3cm taper. but i think the length is correct.

hope this helps.

bleach


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks bleach, would you keep the same bands for shooting .44 lead?

Also 4cm to 3cm taper singles?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

For the 8 mm steel balls, I recommend cutting them 2cm (fork) x 1cm (pouch), single bands. If you go wider, then handslaps will occur.

For the 12 mm steel, 3 cm x 2 cm works better.

But in fact I recommend 2,8cm x 1,8cm, as this will allow you to cut six bands out of a 20 cm cutoff from the roll. You alter 2,8cm and 1,8cm on both ends.

I personally think that hunterbands are overly strong for .44 lead, with hunterbands you can easily shoot .60 lead balls at high speed.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

For 8 mm steel balls I use:

*Theraband-Gold* single bands (1 1/16" x 3/4" x 9 1/4") - Shoots 3/8" steel at 168 fps and 5/16" steel at 180 fps. This example has a big pouch for 1/2" marbles but it still shoots acceptably with small steel ammo. I should try a smaller pouch for the 5/16" ammo.

*Theraband-Gold* single bands (3/4" x 1/2" x 9") - Shoots 5/16" steel at 187 fps. This "BB Shooter" example has a very small/light pouch. It's a zippy little plinker with a small frame.

For large ammo I have used:

*Theraband-Gold* double bands (1" x 5/8" x 9") - Leave some extra band length and adjust to your strength ability. You might be able to even go shorter.

*Theraband-Gold* double bands (1 1/16" x 3/4" x 9") - Leave some extra band length and adjust to your strength ability.

The above bands are all kept on the longish side. Some guys prefer to put more stretch into the bands and give up a bit of longevity. Try several designs and see what feels best for you. It's all about experimenting to find what works.

I'm not familiar with the nick-names for the various cuts of Thera-Gold. I have heard the "hunter band" term before but I'm not sure which cut this refers to or who gave the nick-name.

Here are some slightly shorter Thera-Gold bands that I recently tried:

*Theraband Gold* single bands (3/8" steel and 3/8" lead)
1 1/8" x 3/4" x 8" = 206 fps with steel and 195 fps with lead
1" X 5/8" X 8 1/2" = 190 fps with steel and 180 fps with lead
3/4" x 1/2" x 7 1/2" = 185 fps with steel and 170 fps with lead

*Theraband Gold* single bands - 3/4" straight cut x 8" - 186 fps with 3/8" steel at 30" draw.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks very much for your input Joerg, you are a true inspiration to watch on youtube, I noticed you have used fishes hunter bands in your videos, I wondered what the dimensions were?

Thanks northerner, your information is going to prove very helpful indeed! Im going to cut some bands as we speak... Just a question about length, is that actual length of cut band or length of band after its attached to pouch and frame?

Thanks again to everyone who has helped!

Peace

Chris


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Chris,

The length measurement is from the end of the pouch to the fork ties. Give yourself about 1 1/2" extra when you cut.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## ChrisMan (Jan 3, 2011)

perfect, thanks northerner, I have tried a few different combos so far and am liking the single bands far more, they seem to have plenty of speed with the ammo I am using and the draw weights are way comfier too! There is so much kick from the doubles!

Thanks again buddy, your information is a real help!

Chris


----------

